# Moebius Death Dealer Kit Review



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

A quick look at all the goodies inside this awesome new kit!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Very nice!:grin2:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Great review.
And it is a great kit.


----------

